# SA Brighton Offshore Saturday the 16th



## L3GACY

G'day fellas. In theory my GPS will be here tomorrow. I'll finally be able to head offshore accurately. I'm looking for a fishing partner/s on this one for safety reasons. Will try hitting a popular spot this time so there will hopefully be other ppl out there. Will be looking for well known spots between 2 and 4km out during the week. I would prefer to leave pre dawn but if its the difference between a partner and no partner i'm happy to leave later.


----------



## fishnfreak

what time will you be back in?


----------



## L3GACY

Most likely as soon as the wind and swell picks up. I'm on no time limit so if people need to leave early i'll probably follow them in and try and find some whiting patches.


----------



## fishnfreak

it just that i have a 21st that night and i may be helping to set up, but i am well keen for a fish.

put me down for a maybe


----------



## L3GACY

Alrighty, if you come, come geared for a wide variety. Likely fish out at seacliff i believe are whiting, gar, snapper (if they're there i'll put a six pack on them being undersize), tommies and the odd lone shark. I probably wont be trying for a shark... though i do have a lot of squid to use :twisted:.


----------



## fishnfreak

thats cool ill gear up


----------



## waldo

Have to check the schedule, but interested for sure. Im assuming youll be headed out from the SLSC ?


----------



## L3GACY

Yeah mate, same as usual. Probably one of your last chances for a fish eh Lee?


----------



## waldo

told the missus i was headed back to wallaroo saturday week, but id probably make the church by 1.30. Didnt get the happy face.


----------



## L3GACY

Just tell her its bad luck for you to see her before the ceremony and that you're just trying to be a good Husband-to-be!


----------



## fishnfreak

you're playing with fire Waldo


----------



## L3GACY

GPS arrived this morning. Have put the first 15 or so marks in so we should have plenty of options depending on the conditions.


----------



## waldo

where did you get the low down on the gps marks ?


----------



## L3GACY

tackle store and mates mainly. Got quite a few but i think the rest need some converting done .


----------



## fishnfreak

its not looking the best for me at the moment, but it depends on whether i can score dads car


----------



## L3GACY

Bummer... I'll be out Friday and Saturday for sure, hoping to make it out sunday aswell but i'll be goin out saturday night so its unlikely. I really want to get some serious fishing done when this good weather comes through if you cant already tell .


----------



## fishnfreak

ill be buggin dad pretty hardcore though, im not quite out yet


----------



## L3GACY

fingers crossed then. Any other takers for friday or saturday? Not too keen on fishing the 4km mark without a buddy just yet .


----------



## fishnfreak

mate and i am sooooo keen to get out in the Big Blue. Ill also get to try out my new anchor system too!


----------



## water_baby

sorry mate. im taking the missus to wallaroo for a ''romantic getaway'' with the yaks and rods. she wants to paddle with the dolphins, and i want to regain some pride amongst the pylons. everyone wins!


----------



## L3GACY

Good move mate, cant wait to see you pull something decent over there. We really need to show the eastern boys we have the biggest kingies and snapper, havent even come close yet .


----------



## fishnfreak

now its looking like im in. What time and where


----------



## L3GACY

Excellent, we'll meet at seacliff as usual, you let me know how early you can get down here and we'll do it then . All i do is get up, have a coffee, grab my bait and walk on down .


----------



## fishnfreak

i am going to have to drop dad off at work firts so i should be able to make it by about 6.30. Is a Gentlemens Start ok by you?


----------



## L3GACY

I can live with that this time, i dont know which spots will produce yet so pre-dawn is really only if we want to find legal snapper .

Now following on from an idea fishnfreak had. This trip is only intended for experienced bluewater yakfishos.

Ok the rough conditions are a bit over the top but the white pointer is South Australian, born and bred.


----------



## fishnfreak

hmmmm?????


----------



## fishnfreak

I understand pre dawn snappering, but i just cannot make it this time. Dark probably means i dont have to see sharks

Also, posting a pic of a white? Are you trying to get this thread locked too?


----------



## L3GACY

No need for this to be here anymore.


----------



## fishydude

G'day guys, sorry guys won't be able to join you  but you might see me sail past on my brother in laws yot  .(refuse to misspell it as yacht :? )(I guess he couldn't afford a yak :shock: ). If I see you I'll definitely give you a wave but we probably won't stop as it's a 34 foot proper saily type yot and this is his first time driving(gulp) :shock: . As for the other,I agree that some discussion (perhaps labelled in the title some way) should be allowed. I wish you luck on Saturday and hope you all catch something sweet.  Cheers


----------



## fishnfreak

i was only stirring! i didnt mean for you to remove it, but i wonder how id react if faced with a white while out on the yak


----------



## fishnfreak

edited as im a moron and in trouble for it !!sorry!!


----------



## L3GACY

I know the east coast marlin fishos often reel in a marlin head with no body... Cant tell me that was just a little doggy. Btw fishnfreak it didnt look like it in the photo but that was a 16ft shark, bigger than our yaks :shock:.


----------



## Crazy_Horse

Good luck blokes. I won't be hitting the water again in the next few weeks - just too much on. But I'll give myself some time off soon during the week and try to get out there with you.

Cheers
Adam


----------



## waldo

Righto, im in. im assuming there'll be some KG action, what are the other likely targets ?


----------



## L3GACY

Excellent, most likely targets will be whiting and flathead. I'll be burleying up for snapper but given the area and the reports i'm 99% sure i'll only find undersize. Waldo, worth you fishing the surface too, HEAPS of garfish around at the moment. I've finished putting my marks in and have found 4 that are all within a few hundred metres of eachother. Given the distances between the others i say we hit them so that we have a bit of choice once we're 3km out. I would suggest you guys launch at the brighton jetty, it will knock around a km off your journey if not you can just paddle up from seacliff and meet me on your way out. Being 6:30 in the morning parking wont be an issue. There is a ramp 50m south of the jetty, in front of the SLSC and a ramp 30m north of the jetty. I reccomend the northern one though it makes no difference. If you guys launch there it means we'll be out at the grounds sooner. If you would rather launch and fish seacliff, no dramas but its a few k's between my marks out there. Opinions please.


----------



## fishnfreak

hmm, leave Brighton and knock a km off, or leave seacliff and have to cover more ground, i know what one im doing


----------



## fishnfreak

im not overly familier with the area, if i come down jetty road towards the jetty should i turn left or right to head towards SLSC


----------



## L3GACY

Come down jetty road from brighton road and then turn left. Remember, we're talking jetty road at BRIGHTON .

I'll make you up a little map marking the ramps :lol:


----------



## L3GACY

Remember, if you hit water you didnt turn soon enough!


----------



## fishnfreak

dont worry i asked dad whether the jetty road with all the shops near Glenelg is actually Brighton


----------



## L3GACY

Bloody northerners . That said, if it werent for having to go to munno para occasionally i'd have no idea where gawler was :lol:


----------



## fishnfreak

oh haha bloddy ha


----------



## fishnfreak

thanks for the map though, waldo where are you launching from


----------



## waldo

fishnfreak said:


> thanks for the map though, waldo where are you launching from


Looks like ill be able to drive onto the beach from the slsc, i reckon thats the go.

BTW- nice work on the map john. Im glad you pointed out the water, you know us northerners are a bit slow :shock:

So we'll meet you floating around the end of brighton jetty 6.30 ish.


----------



## L3GACY

I'm just glad you could decipher my mouse writing skills, i'd hate for you blokes to drive into the water . Btw Lee welcome to drive onto the beach to launch the yak but i'm betting someone cracks the shits (especially if you drive it down for the retrieve ) the old folks around here tend to get a bit crabby. All you have to do though is say "the sign says you cant use the ramp to launch powered craft, my craft is unpowered biatches" :lol:.


----------



## waldo

No worries matey, upsetting crabby oldies is one of my specialties.


----------



## fishnfreak

ok launching at the SCSL at 6.30


----------



## L3GACY

Seacliff reef this morning - Whiting, Leatherjackets, Garfish in plague numbers, BIG schools of Slimy Mackerel. Came away with a nice supply of slimies for beach fishing and a couple whiting at 35 and 36cm. Learnt a big thing, dont berley up the bottom straight away. When i got to my mark first thing i did was drop the berley pot over the side. Got 3 whiting, one undersize and the two keepers in the first 15 minutes then it was nothing but leatherjackets the rest of the morning. Wasnt prepared for gar or slimies but i managed to take about a dozen slimies on size 4 hooks and even foul hooked a gar. The garfish situation is ridiculous, they are everywhere. Hopefully this is a sign of what tomorrow will hold. Also chucked a livie out on some wire, no takers. No sign of any snapper either .


----------



## fishnfreak

heyb guys, wind picked up about an hour ago. I would love some fresh seafood, whatever kind


----------



## L3GACY

fishnfreak said:


> heyb guys, wind picked up about an hour ago.


As in could be a concern tomorrow? If so dont worry about it, all green lights down here for now. If it is a concern in the morning we can always scrap the deeper spots and hit a spot close to shore. Dont really feel like paddling for 45 minutes to think "yeah, chops a lot worse out here, best if we turn around". I'm needing another whiting fix already, they're about as addictive as smokes i reckon.


----------



## fishnfreak

cool, i was wondering if i rocked up and it was cancelled.


----------



## L3GACY

Have kayak, will fish. I honestly think we'll be right for offshore though. I better get to bed, I have to get up as early as you blokes tomorrow :roll:. See you boys out there bright and early.


----------

